# An atheist in the woods



## OPC'n (Dec 18, 2010)

An atheist was walking through the woods.

'What majestic trees!
'What powerful rivers!
'What beautiful animals!
He said to himself.

Suddenly, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him.

He turned to look . . . and saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.







He ran as fast as he could along the path.
He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing on him .....

He looked over his shoulder again, 
and the bear was even closer ...


and then ..... He tripped and fell.


Rolling over to pick himself up, he found the bear was right on top of him .... 
reaching towards him with its left paw ... 
and raising the right paw to strike ...






At that instant the Atheist cried out, 
'Help me God!'

Time Stopped ... 
The bear froze .....
The forest was silent ....

A bright light shone upon the man, 
and a voice came out of the sky ...

"You deny my existence for all these years, 
you teach others I don't exist 
and even credit creation to cosmic accident .... 
Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament?"

"Am I to count you as a believer?"

The atheist looked directly into the light ...
"It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now ... 
but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?"

... a pause ... 
"Very well," said the voice ...


The light went out. 
The sounds of the forest resumed ... 

And the bear dropped his right arm .... 
brought both paws together ... 
bowed his head & spoke ... 






"Lord, bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty, through Christ our Lord. Amen ..."


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hilarious


----------



## Berean (Dec 18, 2010)

Good one, Sarah!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 18, 2010)

An illustration I have used many times on the topic of prayer. Be careful what you pray for, as your prayers will always be answered, and the answer you get will always be the right answer, but you may not like it. 

My shorter version:

A Christian hunter is hunting bears in the woods. While walking up a hill he grabs a branch for leverage and it breaks sending the hunter tumbling down the hill, rifle flying off elsewhere. When the hunter dusts himself off he sees a huge bear charging him. The hunter begins running, but trips and falls, landing on his knees. Seizing the opportunity, and being a good Christian, the hunter begins to pray, "Lord, make this bear a Christian."

The woods are quiet, the hunter turns and, Hallelujah! He sees the bear on his knees, paws together, praying! Listening, he hears the bear praying, "Father, bless this food to my body." 

AMR


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Ivan (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, Sarah.


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 18, 2010)




----------

